# Next year



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

So who all is spending time getting things together for next season? Been moving some stands, a lot of walking around, monitoring trail cameras, have taken soil samples and am currently waiting to get some small food plots planted once everything thaws out. Just seein who all keeps up with these kinds of things and what all everyone is doin might give me some ideas on stuff to possibly try or something


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*full season*

I went last friday to my "Honey Hole" stand to check things out.Seems that the loggers have thined the woods within 30 yards of it.They go every fifth row and take out two rows out an so on.Well one of these rows looked to be a good place to start a food plot.Didnt look like it would toooooo much work.Boy was I wrong.I realised just how un healthy I am.Made me so mad I went to the track and tried to jog 1 mile.HAHAHA. I'm gonna keep it up until I'm able to carry 100# of corn 100 yards to my feeder,seariously.I did manage to clear a 20'x20' area and plant some grass,I also put up another stand at the end of the new cut which is within 50 yards of the honey hole stand.While I was there I put down 100# of corn and hung my camera to see if I can get pics of something bedides my self with that camera.I have dog duty in the middle of march so I'll work on more of my stands(10 of them) and check my camera, if I get pics I'll post them.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

to early for me to start thinking about next season, im still hunting now


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Once all this snow goes away, Im going to start scouting. Loggers are thinning the pines behind the house now which should be good for next season. Heard of a few sheds being found, so I'll be looking for them as well. Gotta have somethin to do until it gets warmer!


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Adam where abouts in louisa are you man? I hunt up there and am up there just about everyweekend right now messin around my hunting properties lemme know man. I know they have been clearing a lot of stuff up there and we got a small 40 acresish where its all hard woods and theyve cleared all around it gonna fertilize some of the oaks before they start droppin acorns next fall ought to bring them in from a ways im thinkin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

it will also soon be time to put out some mineral salts ....


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

heading up to northern virginia possibly this weekend and next weekend to put a couple more deer in the freezer


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep me to. Gettin the gear gone over and replaced if need be. Been scoutin some new spots and gettin ready for my bow test. Gonna start baitin soon to.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*stealth cam.*

Well just got back from the woods checking on stands and couldn't wait to see what my camra caught on film ,yes FILM ,cant afford one of those ditigals yet.All the corn was GONE tracks everywhere the camera said 27 pics so off to the 1 hour developer.Waited around for an eternity,got my pics and NOTHING BUT TREES!whats worse is only 5 pics took the rest were blank.OLD FILM.I have to clean dog pens next week I'll reload the corn and the film and try again.The place was really tore up.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey chriscustom I hear you with the cant afford much right now work has been almost nonexsistent, Anyways Ive got a Moultrie game camera you can get them all day long for at or around 100 bucks and its been a great camera its digital and it might not be a cudde back with the super fast trigger speed but if youve got them eating out of a corn pile like i do sometimes youll have no problem great little camera 100$ Moultrie


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*pics*

Thanks bro I'll look into it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I picked up a 100 acre lease really close to my house. I walked the property line in January but no official scouting was done. Just getting familiar with the property lines. I cutwood the rest of January and part of February. 

I did manage to scout out a area in February. I decided on a stand location. Being 8 year old pines it is thick. I planned on taking a box stand down setting it up. Well I caught the stomach viru that lid me up a few days. That flared up my Chrones Disease and laid me up for a few more days. A large dose of steroids in the shot form in my ass did the job. I finally made it down this past weekend and set up the box stand. I also moved a tripod on a old road bed on the back side of the property. 

I did see a bunch of rubs and plenty of trails. I will head back down in a few weeks to put out salt licks and maybe a bag of corn or 2.

I have to head down to my Chatham County lease to move a few stands. Everything is pretty much set up already but I will change a few stands around. 

We have a much longer season this year so I will get everything done before the Spring green up gets tarted good.

Darin


----------

